# Is this really a Betheva?



## daniella3d (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi,

I am wondering if I got the right plant because I know someone who's got a Betheva and the plant is quite big, with large leaves but the plant I received from Paramount Orchids is very tiny, with long and very narrow leaves. Is that correct?

It was sold to me as a large seedling for 38$, so I am wondering if it could have been with the wrong label or something? It does not look one bit like the Betheva I saw before. Here is the plant, maybe someone with a Betheva can ID it? It has 2 growth so I guess it is near it's blooming size, but looks wierd. The longest leaf is around 9" and only 1/2" wide, very narrow:


----------



## daniella3d (Aug 29, 2014)

I guess the plant I received has a lot more of the parcei influence, because the foliage look exactly like this picture of a parcei. Does it make a big difference if the cross is from parcei x caudatum instead of caudatum x parcei?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 29, 2014)

You may be correct. Why do you think it's near blooming size?


----------



## daniella3d (Aug 29, 2014)

Just because it has 2 growth and it was sold to me as large seedling, but I have no clue because I am new to these plants.

So since the leaves are closer in apparence to a pearcei, then I guess the flowers will be as well with more influence on the pearcei and less on the caudatum? is that right?





NYEric said:


> You may be correct. Why do you think it's near blooming size?


----------



## Ruth (Aug 29, 2014)

I have a Betheva, and for a large seedling yours looks very similar to my mine. The foliage is very similar to pearcii only larger. I measured the leaves on mine and they were between 8 and 10 inches long. Here's a pic of mine http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30730&highlight=Betheva


----------



## daniella3d (Aug 29, 2014)

Oh my gosh, that's a beautiful plant!!!

Can you tell me how wide the largest leaf is? Also does the width vary if it receive more light? How much light do you give it?



Ruth said:


> I have a Betheva, and for a large seedling yours looks very similar to my mine. The foliage is very similar to pearcii only larger. I measured the leaves on mine and they were between 8 and 10 inches long. Here's a pic of mine http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30730&highlight=Betheva


----------



## Ruth (Aug 29, 2014)

> Can you tell me how wide the largest leaf is? Also does the width vary if it receive more light? How much light do you give it?


The widest leaves are about 3/4". I pretty much grow it under lights, about the same as my multi paphs, but not as close to the lights. Haven't noticed if the width varies with more or less light. It's one of my favorite phrags.


----------



## daniella3d (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks for the info. 3/4" is quite narrow so I guess it must be normal for mine. I was afraid that it might had been wrongly tagged. Cool, I am really looking forward to see it mature and maybe some day, flowering like yours!


----------

